# Delta DJ-20 8" Jointer Manual



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Been searching the net with no luck on this.

Has anyone got one of these by chance so I can see a manual on it?


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

What year is your jointer? 37-350A Delta DJ-20 8" Jointer?
http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/documents/English/Instruction Manual/Delta/EnA06586.pdf <----Manual



Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for DJ-20 8" Precision Jointer - Model # 37-350A
DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts



Ace Tool Repair - Jointers
OWWM - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Been searching the net with no luck on this.
> 
> Has anyone got one of these by chance so I can see a manual on it?


Dan,

It's tough to find because Delta used several model numbers for it over the life of the DJ-20. Here's the manual for three of them. Its in 2 parts because of size.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you for the replies guys. Silly me I had gone to the web site that Shane had posted but for the model number I inserted DJ-20 and not 37-350. I guess when it is late a guy should just get some sleep and tackle it in the morning.

Thanks again I now have a manual for my jointer.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Thank you for the replies guys. Silly me I had gone to the web site that Shane had posted but for the model number I inserted DJ-20 and not 37-350. I guess when it is late a guy should just get some sleep and tackle it in the morning.
> 
> Thanks again I now have a manual for my jointer.


Hey we all like helping other members out that what make a forum like this so GREAT the people that help.....


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're right there, Shane!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

YOU KNOW I SPENT OVER 2 HRS SEARCHING AND THEN IT CAME TO ME.... WHY NOT ASK THE GUYS AND GALS ON THE FORUM AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS.

My wife goes to church and it has a sign above as you leave, " Good things are happening here". Well let me say this holds true to this forum.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------

